# Any tech info on Next Vrz4.400 amps?



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey guys, I bought a Next Vrz4.400 4 channel (Italian made IIRC) amp about 5-6 years ago used and just recently pulled it from my old work van.

It has xovers that reach up to 5.5khz using a x10 push button switch on each channel.

I noticed for the first time that on the bottom of the amp near the 2 30A fuses (pain to get to), there are 2 slide switches mounted to the amp board, accessed through slots in the bottom of the amp cover. They're simply labeled SW1 and SW2 on the circuit board and I have no idea what they do.

I'm about to get some Zapco low profile comps and I'd hate to blow anything by having something setup wrong.

Does anyone know anything about the Next Vrz amps, specifically what the bottom mounted switches are for?

Thanks!

Jeremy


----------



## PimpMySound (Oct 10, 2008)

I have the original repair manuals of the VRz Amps somewhere in my office... I will check!


----------

